# Dayton Audio iMM-6: measurement for the masses?



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I just found this..


Dayton Audio iMM-6 iDevice Calibrated Microphone* 390-810


I must say I am kind of pissed off now that I spent money on Dayton EMM-6, and I don't even have the USB phantom source yet. After buying EMM-6, I found that PE is adding USB version of EMM-6, called UMM-6, and now this.

Anyways. What sort of iPhone software could be used with the new microphone?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> I just found this..
> 
> 
> Dayton Audio iMM-6 iDevice Calibrated Microphone* 390-810
> ...




Good find! I have the old setup using the mic & M-Audio phantom. But to be honest with ya, I only pulled out the RTA for initial setup in finding troublesome peaks that was hard to pinpoint or was trying to match FR of L/R. Even at that point, if you don't have a enough bands, then it seems sort of useless. The 16 band on the 80 prs is very nice, but I was spoiled by the DQX's 31. I don't even bother to use the RTA anymore. Just go by ear. Maybe, if I elevate back to 3-way+sub one day, but until then.... mehhh.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried a Samson C01U USB mic connected to an iPad third-gen via Apple's camera connection kit. It works nicely with the free version of Studio Six's RTA app. 

Just need to increase mic gain. Read somewhere that downloading (and paying for) Apple's Garage Band app will enable this functionality.


----------



## krn01 (May 22, 2012)

A note from Studio Six on mics that plug-in to the headset connector
indicates they might not offer much improvement:

MicW Evaluation | Studio Six Digital

Has anyone tried one and compared results to the built-in mic?


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just got my in the mail yesterday! I'm using it with an Android flavored handset. Audiotool by jjbunn is the application I'm using. It allows you to use dayton's Cal file. I'm still a little unsure about which weight to use?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

dwhite832003 said:


> Just got my in the mail yesterday! I'm using it with an Android flavored handset. Audiotool by jjbunn is the application I'm using. It allows you to use dayton's Cal file. I'm still a little unsure about which weight to use?


c-weighting will give you the best results for FR testings.

A-weighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


got mine a couple weeks ago, seems to work pretty good although I dont see a huge difference between it and the mic that is on my phone, lol.


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yea I was just a little unsure because the mic states in the specs it's a-wheighted, thanks for the wiki!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I would have to look up exactly how to do it. but if you use the cal file, it should flatten the repsonce out and you should be able to use any weighting you want on the RTA itself.


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

Minibari what do you think of in ear binaural mics?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

dwhite832003 said:


> Minibari what do you think of in ear binaural mics?


never heard of em


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

ATH-M50 Headphone, Wireless Microphone, USB Microphone, Stereo Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Custom Cables and more at Rock Bottom Prices from The Sound Professionals - Great deals on Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Cable an

*click on the details tab*


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone found a reasonable app for the iPhone that I can use the calibration file with?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

AudioTool, they have steps on Parts Express for how to add the cal file


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I just bit on one. Figured for $16 off Amazon, what the hell. Figure its gotta be a little better than the mic on my Galaxy Note 2 that Ive been using so its worth a shot. If nothing else, itll be something I can show to my friends so they can think Im a really smart, highly trained dude.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You won't be disappointed, I just ordered another one of these for or mutual friend

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

spyders03 said:


> You won't be disappointed, I just ordered another one of these for our mutual friend
> 
> Swyped while swerving




Swyped while swerving


----------



## stock ej8 (Aug 10, 2011)

resurrecting an old thread but which weighting curve do you guys use for SPL and also for Graph? Flat? A-Weighting? C-Weighting?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are doing it for setting up an sq car, c-weight will give you a wider bandwidth

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## stock ej8 (Aug 10, 2011)

minbari said:


> If you are doing it for setting up an sq car, c-weight will give you a wider bandwidth
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Ah cool, thank you. Is that the same for SPL filter as well as the Graph filter?


----------

